# Best way to ship snowboard & bindings



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Forgive me if the answer to this question is obvious...but I have a complete snowboard setup to sell and I've been hesitating on putting on ebay or the forum because I have never shipped a snowboard and bindings before. I've had it up on my local craigslist for a couple of weeks with no bites and would like to go ahead and get it out of my space. What is the best way to ship? Take the bindings off the snowboard? Would the shipping company I choose be able to package it all up for me? What is the typical cost of shipping within the US? So I can get a rough estimate. It's a 136cm NS Onyx with medium Burton Stilettos so not like a massive board, but it's so...awkward. 

Once again...if this is painfully simple, apologies.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

So I've shipped two snowboards without bindings and both times its cost around 50 dollars without the box. If I were you I would ship the bindings separate from the board as a bigger box will cost more. If you can get a box from an outside source don't go through the shipper.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> So I've shipped two snowboards without bindings and both times its cost around 50 dollars without the box. If I were you I would ship the bindings separate from the board as a bigger box will cost more. If you can get a box from an outside source don't go through the shipper.



This was actually a question I forgot to add - shipping them separately. I wish I would've kept the box the snowboard shipped in because finding a long box for the snowboard might be tricky. Should've tossed that puppy in the attic - ya never know when you might need a good box. I do have a box that my newest bindings just came in so I could use that for the Stilettos.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You can try your local shop but they may charge you. I would throw them up on eBay with a flat rate charge around 70 just to be safe. Shipping is a bitch but its worth it for the extra cash/space.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

About $25 by USPS domestically. Or used to be a couple of years ago, might be around $30 now.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just sold 2 boards on eBay a few months ago they were around $30 each to ship through UPS. I just went and bought some bubble wrap and wrapped them good with that then got some moving type boxes that actually are sold flat, cut them to fit and nicely taped everything up with heavy duty clear shipping tape. It worked out pretty nicely.... good luck nothin to it but to do it! I would ship bindings separately, probably be easier...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd pop it on craigslist first just for this reason. Shipping is gonna be $50 for shipping and box if you need one.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Northriver1 said:


> I just sold 2 boards on eBay a few months ago they were around $30 each to ship through UPS. I just went and bought some bubble wrap and wrapped them good with that then got some moving type boxes that actually are sold flat, cut them to fit and nicely taped everything up with heavy duty clear shipping tape. It worked out pretty nicely.... good luck nothin to it but to do it! I would ship bindings separately, probably be easier...


This sounds like a good plan. 

I have at least a couple snowboard boxes stored somewhere, but I have a couple decks I need to throw up on ebay soon...going to try cl first. I don't think ground shipping would be much more than $30 for just the board...but board and bindings in separate boxes probably closer to $50. If you're crafty with the cut up boxes and bubble wrap, maybe get it in one box and save some cash.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ship in 1 box with bindings on...if you must wrap an old towel or sheet but really not necessary. Go to the local shop and just ask for a box...probably get it for free. Shipped last year...was $16 with iirc fed ex


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do not ship USPS for the board. They ass rape you. The best way is to pull the bindings off break up the shipment, get a board box/cardboard sleeve and make it as small as possible. I just shipped a 152cm snowboard to a member on here for under 20 bucks via UPS.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I did not even think on the size of that board when I posted after having a few Lagunitas last night. Mine are huge and will probably cost a lot more.


----------

